# Ipv4 and Ipv6 limited and a whole assortment of other problems.



## lukemackle (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been running the same router for about a year now, and during that time i've never had a problem that wasn't sorted by a swift reboot, but now i'm at my wits end with trying to get this sorted.
yesterday i turned on my computer to find it was connected (via ethernet) with limited connectivity. i did all the usual routines, rebooted the router, restored factory defauls etc but to no avail. during this time, and still, all the other computers and devices are connected to the router and to the internet fine. i ran a ping test to the router (192.168.2.1) and it came back with 0% packet loss, yet when i try and connect directly to the router using the ip in a browser it comes up with the 'failed to connect' error in firefox and 'address is not valid' in IE7. i tried then tried manually changing the ip via ipv4 properites to avoid conflicting ip's, but the network connections window crashes when i try to apply the changes, this problem is also happening when i try and do this in safe mode, so i can't eliminate it as a cause or a solution. i've tried replacing the cables and reinstalling the network drivers, but with no sucess. ANY help would be hugely appreciated,
thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.



Then I'd like to see this when connected with a cable to the router.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lukemackle (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, i've ran the commands, and on reboot, it automatically shows a limited or no connectivity icon on the bottom right hand corner as opposed to waiting about 10 seconds to show it as before, however, the problem is still present. below are the ipconfig results:

Host Name ... Luke-PC
Primary Dns Suffix ...
Node Type ... Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled ... No
WINS Proxy Enabled ... No

Ethernet adaper Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix ... 
Description ... NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address ... 00-1F-C6-16-CD-58
DHCP Enabled ... No
Autoconfiguration Enabled ... Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address ... 169.254.215.149(Preferred)
Subnet Mask ... 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway ... 0.0.0.0
NetVIOS over Tcpip ... Enabled




Hope this can be some help to you, i really am stuck. thanks for the continued advice.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try enabling DHCP in your network properties. If it's still not working, run the same test again and post the results back here again.


----------



## lukemackle (Sep 15, 2008)

With the DHCP enabled the results are the exact same only with it saying DCHP is enabled. i was told by someone to uninstall my nVidia nForce network controller, reboot and let it reinstall it and set it to its original bindings, but it wont let me disable it never mind uninstall it, windows explorer freezes as soon as i try to apply the changes. i know that this might be a completely seperate problem but i thought it worthwhile mentioning.
Thanks


----------

